# Hello from Brighton



## Moviemouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello,

I just joined the forum so will introduce myself:

I live in Brighton, UK, I'm 29 and I completely adore mice. I am not a breeder, although I did once breed unwittingly, when I was given my very first pet mouse for Christmas at the age of 6, who then promptly and surprisingly gave birth to a litter and assumed the name 'Mary'... Well since then I have never looked back - I've had many as pets and I just love everything about them to the point where my family and friends think I'm potty 

It's been a little while since my last, 'Mr Winkle', crossed the bridge, and I'm longing to get another 1 or 2 to tame and spoil in the next couple of months! I went to Drusillas today (a monkey park/zoo in East Sussex) and much to the dismay of my company, spent the majority of the time with my nose pressed to the glass of the mouse house...so I think it's about time!

I'm looking forward to exploring the forum, learning about the breeds, meeting people who love mice as much as I do and hopefully finding a breeder near Brighton. ...If I can find a baby Astrex doe, I think I will explode with joy!

~C8:>X Pipsqueak X<:3D~


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Welcome to FMB


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! All the petstores think I'm potty, as I always go to the mousies and stand there chucking and chattering at the little darlings. Can't take my eyes off of them. I love to just watch my meeces play and groom and eat, etc. I've spent more on toys for them than I did on the cages and some nights I spend more time preparing their food than I do on dinner for hubby and myself.

Mousie madness: it's not a hobby, it's a way of life!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh dear, hello! I spend all my "Fun Money" on my pets. I barely buy new clothes, go to movies, or other normal "young person" stuff. Nope, it's all premium mouse and parrot food, toys, and bedding.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL 'Mary'! Welcome to the forums


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi and welcome, I too spend ridiculous amounts of money on toys and things to make toys for my mice and also seem to spend all my time when not at work either playing with, watching or talking about mice. It's soooooooooo good to know there are other mousemaniateers out there lol - Vicki x


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Hmmm. There is a club for likewise minded people. The National Mouse Club. The cure for such nuttiness is to keep lots of Mice with a Purpose, such as showing them. A really good idea is to join the NMC, see Web page, and receive the National Mouse Club News as well, (Monthly ). Only then will exterior signs of Mouse madness dissapear, and when one has been to a show, you will genrally feel "cured " of such ills for a few days, but unfortunately you will find yourself drawn to Adverts for pending shows with increasing anxiety untill you have attended and once again become cured for a few days. Just Give in . You May as well.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Ha Wight Isle stud, I have joined the NMC, so perhaps my madness will be controlled lol. Can I just ask you are based on the IOW by any chance and if so would you mind a visit? I am coming over in October to visit my family Vicki


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

I am Indeed, you would be most welcome.


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Ooooh great, many thanks it will be so cool to actually see a proper mousery/stud. Perhaps we can sort out something nearer the date. I am coming over for a quick visit 28.10.11.  - Vicki


----------



## Tinkers Mousery (Feb 20, 2011)

Heya vicki, welcome to the forum.  my name is amy and I'm also a member of the nmc. Hope to see you at a show soon for a good chat  ull love being part of the nmc its so friendly and welcoming and there's always someone on hand to give u any advice. So enjoy and feel free to ask any questions....there will always be someone there to help  x


----------



## Victoria (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi Amy, yes I will definately be visiting a show in the near future. Once I figure out which one is nearest and easiest to get to lol. Thanks for the welcome and I will look out for you, its nice to know someone to say hi to viewtopic.php?f=7&t=8417&start=10# Vicki


----------

